# Giustiziare



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!

In italiano "_giustiziare_" ha un significato puramente negativo, e cioè, "punire eseguendo una condanna a morte" sinonimo di "uccidere, sopprimere"; dal momento che esso deriva dal termine "_giustizia_", che al contrario ha un senso principale positivo derivando da "giusto" ed essendo sinonimo a "equità, imparzialità, onestà, rettitudine", non capisco il perché di tanta differenza nel concetto di base.
Quel che non capisco è: perché se volessi utilizzare il verbo "_giustiziare_", con senso positivo come quello di "_giustizia_", dovrei invece utilizzare "_rendere giustizia_"?

Un possibile contesto (non in particolare) potrebbe essere il seguente:
"Il processo di integrazione europea presuppone che l'Italia sia in grado di _rendere giustizia_ in tempi accettabili."
"Il processo di integrazione europea presuppone che l'Italia sia in grado di_ giustiziare_ in tempi accettabili."

Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque riesca a elargirmi una spiegazione.

Un caloroso saluto a tutti,
Dragon


----------



## stella_maris_74

Forse non ho capito bene ma... se il verbo "giustiziare" nasce con un solo preciso significato ("Sottoporre a esecuzione capitale, in seguito a regolare condanna penale" secondo il Treccani), perché mai vorresti poterlo utilizzare con un significato che non ha e che è già coperto da altri verbi o perifrasi?


----------



## dragonseven

stella_maris_74 said:


> Forse non ho capito bene ma... se il verbo "giustiziare" nasce con un solo preciso significato ("Sottoporre a esecuzione capitale, in seguito a regolare condanna penale" secondo il Treccani), perché mai vorresti poterlo utilizzare con un significato che non ha e che è già coperto da altri verbi o perifrasi?


Ciao Stella
Mi chiedo perché è nato solo con quel preciso significato. Dici che è coperto da altri verbi e perifrasi, quali?
Comunque è semplicemente una mia curiosità capire come un sostantivo dotato di concetto puramente positivo basato sul bene abbia poi generato un verbo totalmente negativo basato sul male. 
Com'anche per il verbo "differenziare" che deriva dal sostantivo "differenza" c'è "fare differenza" e tale sostantivo deriva da "differre", il concetto di base rimane quello primordiale.
Non mi sembra di conoscere altri verbi che derivano da sostantivi e differiscano così tanto nel significato basilare.

Spero di aver chiarito meglio la mia angustia.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', che il concetto espresso da "giustiziare" sia "basato sul male" è di per sé opinabile, in quanto l'esecuzione mediante pena di morte ha cominciato a essere deprecata solo in tempi piuttosto recenti, mentre per secoli e fino a non molto tempo fa è stata un modo come un altro per amministrare la giustizia (appunto) togliendo di mezzo chi si era macchiato di gravi delitti.
Continuo a non capire cosa vorresti dal forum, e probabilmente la tua domanda è più adatta al forum Etymology and History of Languages.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Stella
Scusami ma non ti capisco. Fino a quand'è che sarebbe stata utilizzata in Italia la pena capitale? Gravi delitti? Bastava rubare pochi denari o qualcosa da mangiare laddove veniva praticata per essere tolti di mezzo.
Per opinabile intendi forse dire che uccidere, seppur in tempi remoti e per i più deprecabili motivi, abbia mai avuto dei lati positivi? 
Non so se sia il caso ma se ritieni che la questione sia più attinente al forum di etimologia allora sarebbe il caso di spostarla lì.

Comunque "fare giustizia" non preclude una condanna mentre "fare giustiziare" sì.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao dragon, 
non conta né la mia né la tua opinione sulla pena di morte come strumento della giustizia.
Conta la percezione di essa nella società e nei periodi storici in cui essa era in vigore. 
Il termine risale al XIII secolo, è evidente che il concetto di giustizia e del _fare giustizia_ all'epoca era molto diverso rispetto a oggi.


----------



## dragonseven

Non v'è dubbio su ciò che dici, però, se come dici tu, se una volta era possibile ritenere che "_giustiziare_" "_rendeva giustizia_", ancora continuo a non capire perché oggi "_giustiziare_" non significa "_rendere giustizia_". Tutto qui. Insomma non ci muoio mica, però se si risolvesse, mi toglierei un sassolino dalla scarpa.

P.S.: Se rimanesse così e la pena capitale venisse abolita globalmente, dovremmo ritenere probabile che diventerà un termine arcaico e che quindi sparirà.

P.P.S.: Comunque lo chiedo perché mi è capitato di usare "giustiziare" (in maniera ironica) similmente come ho poi trovato nel terzo significato del Tommaseo e sentirmi rispondere che per esprimere tale affermazione avrei dovuto usare "rendere giustizia" (che però non rendeva l'ironia) e non quel verbo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, dragon! Forse ti sarà utile dare un'occhiata qui:  http://www.etimo.it/?term=giustizia  e qui:http://www.etimo.it/?term=gius&find=Cerca 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper
Grazie per la risposta. 
Vorrei però farti notare che la mia richiesta verte più specificamente sul termine "giustiziare", che come scritto qui dove tu mi hai indicato, dà come descrizione "far giustizia". E' proprio questo il significato che oggi è scomparso da detto verbo e che non riesco a spigarmi il perché.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...In italiano "_giustiziare_" ha un significato puramente negativo, e cioè, "punire eseguendo una condanna a morte" sinonimo di "uccidere, sopprimere" ...


Secondo me _giustiziare _non è _a priori_ inteso come termine negativo. Dal punto di vista del _giustiziato _lo è, naturalmente . Insomma, giustiziare lo interpreterei come "applicare/eseguire la giustizia estrema", quindi togliere la vita a qualcuno "_giustificatamente_" (in accordo con la legge) e non semplicemente "ammazzare" qualcuno. Evidentemente si tratta/trattava di un termine tecnico.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis
Non sono convinto della tua opinione. Io abito in Italia e, come di certo saprai, purtroppo, nel mio Paese ma non solo, quando si parla di persone giustiziate o da giustiziare, queste di certo non rientrato in un contesto legale di Stato.
Se con "accordo con la legge" intendi la legge personale o di gruppo...
Quale sarebbe poi "il punto di vista del giustiziato"? Semmai del "condannato". Se una persona viene a mancare per qualsiasi motivo ed è ormai morta come può avere un proprio punto di vista?

Secondo il mio modesto parere intendo dire solo che "giustiziare" dovrebbe significare "Fare o rendere giustizia" e "giustiziato", di conseguenza, "Che o chi ha avuto o gli è stata resa giustizia.". Sbaglio? 
So che non è così ma, per l'appunto, se non sbaglio nella mia interpretazione allora perché è così com'è?

Scusate, ma è che proprio non lo capisco.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Io abito in Italia e, come di certo saprai, purtroppo, nel mio Paese ma non solo, quando si parla di persone giustiziate o da giustiziare, queste di certo non rientrato in un contesto legale di Stato ...


Ciao Dragone7 . 
Io invece non abito in Italia, quindi sicuramente non conosco le sfumature per quanto riguarda l'uso comune (oppure odierno o "pratico") del verbo _giustiziare. _Ho solo tentato di trovare una spiegazione "logica" per l'uso _tradizionale _(se ho capito bene) del verbo in questione. Dunque posso anche sbagliarmi, ovviamente .... 

Per spiegarmi meglio: riesco a capire l'uso di _giustiziare _p.e. nell'esempio riportato dal Treccani "i due traditori furono _giustiziati _all’alba". La frase "i due traditori furono _uccisi _all’alba" sicuramente avrebbe un significato chiaramente diverso. Per cui mi pare che il termine _giustiziare _fosse stato "inventato" come _terminus technicus_ per esprimere l'esecuzione/applicazione della "giustizia" (giusta o meno - è un altro discorso).                                                                         

In altre parole, secondo me per dire "rendere giustizia" (o "fare giustizia" ecc ...) non c'è bisogno di alcun termine alternativo. Bastano quelli che esistono. Cioè, _giustiziare _mi pare una _derivazione secondaria_ del sostantivo "giustizia"_ a priori_ creata/usata in un senso, diciamo, "specifico", forse anche "eufemistico" ... (per essere "più precisi", per evitare l'uso inadeguato dei verbi _uccidere_, _ammazzare _ecc ... ).

P.S. Non dico che si tratti esattamente della stessa cosa, ma vedi per esempio i verbi derivati dai sostantivi_ stazione _e _funzione_, cioè _stazionare _e _funzionare_: credo che non significhino "rendere stazione" e "rendere funzione" ....


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis


> La frase "i due traditori furono _uccisi _all’alba" sicuramente avrebbe un significato chiaramente diverso.


Sono d'accordo ma non nel caso ci fossero: "uccisi", "ammazzati", "assassinati", "tolti di mezzo", "soppressi", "eliminati", "puniti con la morte", "abbattuti", ecc. seguiti da "per legge" o da "per la/dalla giustizia"; non trovi?





> secondo me per dire "rendere giustizia" (o "fare giustizia" ecc ...) non c'è bisogno di alcun termine alternativo. Bastano quelli che esistono.


Mi sapresti dire quali, oltre a quelli citati?

Sul post scriptum non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Come si fa a paragonare le definizioni dei termini anche se formatisi allo stesso modo? 
Per essere più chiari, come puoi dire che per ogni verbo nato da un sostantivo si dovrebbe o non si dovrebbe definire con "rendere tale sostantivo"? Non ha senso. Ogni vocabolo si definisce di per sé, nella sua essenza e nella sua sostanza. Io non ho scritto che tutti i verbi tratti da sostantivi devono o debbano essere definiti con "rendere + sostantivo". 
Per aiutarmi a capire, potresti fornirmi un verbo che non ha attinenza, o correlazione, o con significato di base opposto, o simili, con il suo sostantivo d'origine.
Se ne conosci qualcuno e me lo dicessi te ne sarei infinitamente grato.

Comunque "stazione", che deriva da "status" participio passato di "stare" (stare fermo), significa "fermata", "sosta" (o tale luogo di), entrati in uso raro per la nascita successivamente dei singoli vocaboli che al tempo avevano valore diverso. Il verbo "stazionare" che significa "stare fermo in un luogo" non mi pare così in contraddizione col suo sostantivo. 
Per quanto riguarda "funzione" e "funzionare" stessa cosa ove posso anche dire che una cosa per "funzionare" deve "rendere la funzione per cui è predisposto", o erro?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Rimanendo sul lato linguistico. Il verbo giustiziare, verbo organico e transitivo parrebbe pure di senso assoluto mentre le parafrasi sarebbero quelle di senso ristretto. 
Altri verbi italiani confrontati con le attinenti parafrasi sembrerebbero aiutare questa interpretazione. A me infatti sembra che visitare non voglia dire esattamente fare una visita o far visite. E via dicendo. Ecco che giustiziare avrebbe  infine assunto l'odierno significato e gli altri sintagmi verbali avrebbero assunto altre sfumature.

Chi la sa spiegare meglio, dia fiato alle trombe.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Ogni vocabolo si definisce di per sé, nella sua essenza e nella sua sostanza ...


Sì, ma non necessariamente o non del tutto. Alla fine è l'uso pratico che definisce il significato del vocabolo. Per esempio _porcellana _deriva da "porcus" nonostante ciò quel prodotto ceramico non ha molto da fare con i maiali. Comunque, io non dico che _giustiziare _non abbia correlazione con _giustizia_, anzi. Dico solo che ha un significato/uso/senso specifico rispetto al significato generico di _giustizia_. 

Un altro esempio _stagionare_: è ovvio che ha correlazione con _stagione_, ma ha un significato specifico, cioè "conservare un materiale/prodotto in particolari condizioni per un determinato periodo". Insomma, il significato pratico di _porcellana_, ma anche di _stagionare, _non sono automaticamente (o precisamente) derivabili "di per sé" dal significato delle parole da cui derivano. Vedi p.e. _stazionare _e _stagionare_: entrambe le parole derivano dal lat. _statio_, nonostanteciò oggi si usano in sensi differenti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper ,
non credo di aver ben capito ciò che vuoi dire nel tuo pensiero espresso al post #14, sarà forse ché io credo invece che "visitare" significa letteralmente "fare visita".

Ciao Francis ,
credo di non capire se stiamo discutendo sulla stessa cosa, secondo me le spiegazioni che mi dai riguardo al corretto significato di "giustiziare" non hanno concrete fondamenta.
Quel che chiedo mi sembra semplice, forse non lo è la risposta:
Perché se uso "aggiustare", vale a dire "rendere giusto" una cosa, se uso "giustificare", vale a dire "rendere giusto", se uso "giustiziato" non vale a dire "rendo giustizia" ma vale a dire "morto"?

Può essere che in passato per rendere la pena di morte "giusta" per legge, più digeribile dall'opinione pubblica, si abbia optato per dare al verbo "giustiziare" l'unico significato, estrapolandolo dal suo concetto primordiale ("fare o rendere giustizia"), quello di "punire eseguendo una condanna a morte"?

Cerco solo di poter dare una risposta sensata a questa domanda.

P.S.: scusate il ritardo


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...  secondo me le spiegazioni che mi dai riguardo al corretto significato di "giustiziare" non hanno concrete fondamenta ...


Ciao Dragon 
Hai ragione, ma forse è appunto _questa _la sostanza. Cioè non sempre ci sono delle_ fondamenta concrete _(almeno non tali che corrispondano esattamente alle nostre aspettative ...). A volte le parole "prendono" un significato "specifico" a seconda del loro uso in certe situazioni, contesti storici ecc., sopprattutto nel linguaggio burocratico (incluso quello giuridico).  


> Può essere che in passato per rendere la pena di morte "giusta" per legge, più digeribile dall'opinione pubblica, si abbia optato per dare al verbo "giustiziare" l'unico significato, estrapolandolo dal suo concetto primordiale ("fare o rendere giustizia"), quello di "punire eseguendo una condanna a morte"?


 Credo di sì (incluso "più digeribile dall'opinione pubblica" che mi pare un motivo importante in questo caso).

P.S. Ho scoperto che parole col significato di giustiziare derivate da "giusto" esistono anche in altre lingue, quindi non si tratta di un specifico italiano e probabilnente neppure di una parola sviluppatasi "sponataneamente", ma pittosto di un _termine tecnico_ creato apposta (vedi PM).


----------

